# What the best choke for Woodies in flooded timber



## Dawgs30814 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2009)

I use Comp-n-Choke  .005 which is a skeet choke, but when shooting steel shot is really improved choke.


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 25, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I use Comp-n-Choke  .005 which is a skeet choke, but when shooting steel shot is really improved choke.



That's what I caught the toilet over shooting this weekend. IT WILL NOT KILL A GOOSE..EVEN IF IT'S CLOSE....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> That's what I caught the toilet over shooting this weekend. IT WILL NOT KILL A GOOSE..EVEN IF IT'S CLOSE....



It will IF you actually hit it!! 


I shoot that choke just about year round, doves and ducks.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It will IF you actually hit it!!
> 
> 
> I shoot that choke just about year round, doves and ducks.


That thing was so close, it was close enough to sex..


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Nov 25, 2009)

On topic... I like the IC so well I weld them into my barrels.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> That thing was so close, it was close enough to sex..






Now THAT'S close!!


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Nov 25, 2009)

New to Duck hunting. Got my first duck (Teal)yesterday. I was shooting open water using a Modified choke.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2009)

Dawgs30814 said:


> New to Duck hunting. Got my first duck (Teal)yesterday. I was shooting open water using a Modified choke.



If you were shooting steel shot you were actually shooting Full choke.  Steel ups your choke by one, because of the tighter pattern of steel.

Good luck, and welcome to the addiction!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Nov 26, 2009)

I have been told mod choke,and either 2's or 4's for pass shooting in the 35-45yd range,and imp and 2's or 4's for decoy/tight shooting at ranges less than 35..Guess if they are super tight go with a skeet choke..I found out today that a mod choke and fed 3" #4's are good to 45yds in my 11-87 w 26" barrel..good luck!


----------



## C Cape (Nov 26, 2009)

For woody's I would go with an Improved Cylinder and some 2's or 4's depending on the range.  I shoot a Carlson Light Mod year round for dove, duck, skeet.


----------



## JWF III (Nov 27, 2009)

I had a hole a few years ago during the drought (still have it but the ducks haven't returned with water everywhere the last few) that was all of maybe 10 yards wide. The open part of the pond was maybe 15 yards long, with an additional 5 acres or so of flooded Pin Oaks. Didn't hit a duck the first two times I hunted that hole with a Kick's IC choke. Ordered a Briley Dispersion, and didn't leave without a limit the rest of the season.

So...





> What the best choke for Woodies in flooded timber



...All depends on how big or small the hole you're hunting is. Flooded timber can have a large range of shooting distances. If you have 35-40 yard shots, modified. If your shots are 10 or less, cylinder will be too tight. Flooded timber is no different than an open marsh, other than where you're sitting.

Wyman


----------



## 12mcrebel (Nov 27, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> On topic... I like the IC so well I weld them into my barrels.



show us some pics.


----------



## tony2001577 (Nov 27, 2009)

i use a kicks high flyer mod.


----------



## Tactical_Taylor (Nov 27, 2009)

870 with no choke. i have a barrel thats stripped so i shoot it. bling bang. it turns birds upside down. -taylor


----------



## PaulD (Nov 27, 2009)

I shoot a mod 90% of the time out of my Benelli. Granted I don't shoot at birds that are 45-50 yards away. 25-35 yards is what I like to shoot. Limited on drake woodies with 2 of us and all the birds landed between 5 and 20 yards.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Nov 27, 2009)

PaulD said:


> I shoot a mod 90% of the time out of my Benelli. Granted I don't shoot at birds that are 45-50 yards away. 25-35 yards is what I like to shoot. Limited on drake woodies with 2 of us and all the birds landed between 5 and 20 yards.


Some of us (atleast me)need extra yardage to fill our tags..lol...Congrats..


----------



## gsubo (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll be totin' some extra yardage in the mornin'.  Modified outta the benelli


----------



## PaulD (Nov 27, 2009)

I have days that all the extra yardage in the world couldn't help me. That is the first limit of woodies i've taken since Saturday and I didn't see that many.
I love my benelli!


----------



## C Cape (Nov 28, 2009)

JWF III said:


> I had a hole a few years ago during the drought (still have it but the ducks haven't returned with water everywhere the last few) that was all of maybe 10 yards wide. The open part of the pond was maybe 15 yards long, with an additional 5 acres or so of flooded Pin Oaks. Didn't hit a duck the first two times I hunted that hole with a Kick's IC choke. Ordered a Briley Dispersion, and didn't leave without a limit the rest of the season.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...



You do realize a cylinder is just about as wide as it gets aside from improved cylinder or a skeet choke?


----------



## buckstone0505 (Nov 28, 2009)

i use a pattern master extended range all the time not much trouble killing the woodies in the timber just tends to not be alot left of them


----------



## Tactical_Taylor (Nov 28, 2009)

why dont you just use factory chokes your gun comes with? they work just as tac as any improved cylinder or modified from my experience.  - taylor


----------



## JWF III (Nov 28, 2009)

> You do realize a cylinder is just about as wide as it gets aside from improved cylinder or a skeet choke?



Yes I do. Before you question someone about something you obviously have no idea about, give Google a try.

The Briley Dispersion choke is basically a one-of-a-kind. No other manufacturer builds any choke like it. It was concieved for the Sporting Clays course for very short shots. It is an extended choke that has very slight twist to very shallow rifling. The result is a ~20" pattern at 5-7 yards, where a Cylinder is blowing a 6" hole in paper. And IC is doing the same , but with a 4" hole. The shallow and slight twist spins the shot column enough to open the spread up, but not so much that it starts throwing donut patterns.

They're not cheap (about $90), but they are priceless in a very small hole.

Wyman

Sorry, but I was mistaken. It's NOT CALLED Dispersion. It IS CALLED Diffusion.

ETA- Also in your statement I qouted above, the "aside from improved cylinder and skeet" is wrong. Cylinder IS wider than each of those, no "aside from" them to it. Also, almost every company that makes competition chokes, makes a negative choke. Meaning that that particular chokes constriction is actually  larger (usually .005" larger) than the bore of the shotgun.

So actually there are quite a few chokes on the market that shoot a larger pattern than a cylinder choke.


----------



## C Cape (Nov 29, 2009)

JWF III said:


> Yes I do. Before you question someone about something you obviously have no idea about, give Google a try.
> 
> The Briley Dispersion choke is basically a one-of-a-kind. No other manufacturer builds any choke like it. It was concieved for the Sporting Clays course for very short shots. It is an extended choke that has very slight twist to very shallow rifling. The result is a ~20" pattern at 5-7 yards, where a Cylinder is blowing a 6" hole in paper. And IC is doing the same , but with a 4" hole. The shallow and slight twist spins the shot column enough to open the spread up, but not so much that it starts throwing donut patterns.
> 
> ...



I actually do know what I'm talking about and didn't realize I put improved cylinder as being more open than a cylinder choke as cylinder has no constriction.  

It's funny that you mentioned the Briley Diffusion choke as I have one that I use to shoot skeet.  It has the same constriction as a skeet choke of .005 but is rifled as you stated which spins the shot and opens the pattern faster.

My asking that question was not to start a pi$$ing match but saying that a cylinder choke is too tight for shooting ducks at 10 yards and in is absurd imho.


----------



## Tactical_Taylor (Nov 29, 2009)

I sense a skeet shoot off. -taylor


----------



## JWF III (Nov 29, 2009)

> didn't realize I put improved cylinder as being more open than a cylinder choke as cylinder has no constriction.



I knew what you meant. In fact it took me reading it twice to catch the mistake. I just wanted to set it straight for anybody new to shotguns that may be watching.



> cylinder choke is too tight for shooting ducks at 10 yards and in is absurd imho.



That one hole (only place needed as of now), the LONGEST shot is about 10 yards. And that's only if you're standing on one bank and shooting something on the other. The Woodies typically land 4-7 yards from the trees we use for cover.

You must be a better shot than I am. Trying to hit a Woody, darting through the trees, with a pattern the size of a basketball, ain't too easy. I'd rather have a different choke, and cut my shell consumption by 50% to 75%. The extra choke will pay for itself eventually with the saved shells.

Wyman


----------



## C Cape (Nov 29, 2009)

JWF III said:


> I knew what you meant. In fact it took me reading it twice to catch the mistake. I just wanted to set it straight for anybody new to shotguns that may be watching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Touche


----------



## stuckonquack (Nov 29, 2009)

Tactical_Taylor said:


> I sense a skeet shoot off. -taylor



im game C Cape couldnt hit water if he fell out of the boat oh wait he did that already  sorry


----------



## duckmaster14 (Nov 29, 2009)

I prefer Modified for the simple reason that steel shot blows and i want as many pellets as possible in as small an area. I've never tore up a duck using it and they actually fall when you hit them. I shoot everything else with a full choke (everything else being non-steel shot), so the Modified acting as a full is nothing different than usual.

To me the most frustrating thing in the world is seeing feathers fly, knowing you hit it and the bird keeps flying!! I think I threw my Improved choke out after that happened a couple times on one hunt.


----------



## C Cape (Nov 30, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> im game C Cape couldnt hit water if he fell out of the boat oh wait he did that already  sorry



 We can go have a skeet shootoff whenever you'd like my friend.  I'm a member of a skeet range just outside of town so all you have to do is show up  

Also, to the falling out of a boat comment....The boat took on water....We didn't fall out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2009)

Tic toc


----------



## Tactical_Taylor (Nov 30, 2009)

where and when is skeet shoot off I will be with my binos to regulate fairness at skeet range. I have 870 with patternmaster improved cylinder choke. Someone Bring dogs to retrieve I will bring Coot. C Cape are you serious if so we may have problem -taylor

p.s. duck season is out so this can happen probably


----------



## C Cape (Nov 30, 2009)

Me and Cory are good friends so it's all in good fun!  The shoot off is going to happen though and rest assured there will be no holds barred!

"There are no points for second place." - Top Gun


----------



## stuckonquack (Dec 1, 2009)

Tactical_Taylor said:


> where and when is skeet shoot off I will be with my binos to regulate fairness at skeet range. I have 870 with patternmaster improved cylinder choke. Someone Bring dogs to retrieve I will bring Coot. C Cape are you serious if so we may have problem -taylor
> 
> p.s. duck season is out so this can happen probably



we dont have an open invitation for you big guy


----------



## stuckonquack (Dec 1, 2009)

C Cape said:


> Me and Cory are good friends so it's all in good fun!  The shoot off is going to happen though and rest assured there will be no holds barred!
> 
> "There are no points for second place." - Top Gun



we really do need to go shoot and sorry bout the comment it just slipped out


----------



## C Cape (Dec 1, 2009)

Ha, it's cool.  I agree.  Just let me know when you wanna go.


----------



## hevishot (Dec 1, 2009)

mod.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 1, 2009)

C Cape said:


> Ha, it's cool.  I agree.  Just let me know when you wanna go.



Send me a date.


----------

